# Looking for something within a day's drive of Philadelphia starting 7/19-21 for 1 wk.



## medsed (Jul 9, 2013)

We can drive 12-14 hours at the most. Not sure how many of the family will come, probably would like something that sleeps 4 but larger would be ok with us.  We would like to have the whole week and can check in 7/18, 7/19, 7/20, or 7/21. Once again the manager of my husband's unit at the hospital waited until the last possible minute to approve the vacations so we are scrambling to make plans.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jul 9, 2013)

medsed said:


> We can drive 12-14 hours at the most. Not sure how many of the family will come, probably would like something that sleeps 4 but larger would be ok with us.  We would like to have the whole week and can check in 7/18, 7/19, 7/20, or 7/21. Once again the manager of my husband's unit at the hospital waited until the last possible minute to approve the vacations so we are scrambling to make plans.



Doesnt look like RCI has much on the points side unless the Carolina mountains appeal to you.  I would check the classifieds and if you have a destination in mind you can always check homeaway.com.  Lastly, if you are interested in Williamsburg (we love it and close to VA Beach) then I can put you in contact with a TUGGER who can likely get you something pretty cheap down there.

TUGGER NTHC just posted a Masanutten week that is within your date range and driving requirements


----------



## medsed (Jul 10, 2013)

We were wondering if there is anything out there in Tennessee?? Vermont??  

Does anyone know how long it takes to drive to Vegas?? LOL


----------



## medsed (Jul 10, 2013)

natasha5687 said:


> Doesnt look like RCI has much on the points side unless the Carolina mountains appeal to you.  I would check the classifieds and if you have a destination in mind you can always check homeaway.com.  Lastly, if you are interested in Williamsburg (we love it and close to VA Beach) then I can put you in contact with a TUGGER who can likely get you something pretty cheap down there.
> 
> TUGGER NTHC just posted a Masanutten week that is within your date range and driving requirements



We have done Masanutten before, might think about it again.  We lived in Norfolk for a couple of years and have been back to the area (Williamsburg) many times...might consider it if nothing else pops up!!


----------



## medsed (Jul 10, 2013)

robcrusoe said:


> 7/20/2013	Quail Hollow Village @ Beech Mt. Lakes	Drums, PA	2BR6  $500/wk



Will show this to hubby...he generally likes to get away from PA...too close to work and if he is anywhere nearby they call, call, call...LOL!!!!


----------

